# Apart fron living in the West country are there any characterisitics that you notice



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 2, 2006)

about your region?

CAn you guess a westy when you see them..shape,build ( not accent ).

Are there any traits you reckon define you?

( I give this three posts before it descends into chaos but I'd be geniunely interested as I feel you can have a goog guess where people are from )


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2006)

is this where someone says people from bristol have monobrows and eyes too close together?

because i'm not going to say that


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 2, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> I give this three posts before it descends into chaos



Probably...  

_<snip>_


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 2, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> is this where someone says people from bristol have monobrows and eyes too close together?
> 
> because i'm not going to say that



No this is the bit where you say you're bulit like a brick shithouse and have a ruddy complexion.

( see I said three posts )

Look what you made me do


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> No this is the bit where you say you're bulit like a brick shithouse and have a ruddy complexion.
> 
> ( see I said three posts )
> 
> Look what you made me do




no to both, the shithouse and the ruddy complexion. but i guess that's the irish in me,

to be serious, i haven't lived permanently in the wonderful west country since the late 80s, but on my frequent visits can't say i notice anything distinctive about the populace, maybe in more remote bits, but in the cities, it's all a mish mash of locals and blow-ins isn't it?


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 2, 2006)

in terms of Bristol, I can spot a north bristol from a south bristol accent almost always immediately, but i don't think it's apparent to anyone from outside, or who hasn't lived here long. 

The further south you get the slower the pace, and more prounced the west country drool and slur, in the accent I find. Dorset speak very slow like, but that may be just the usual difference between city and country, and most of the west country is very sparsely populated.


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 2, 2006)

apart from the accents I don't think there's much to spot where someone is from, bristol is very multi cultural anyway. There is a myth that west country people are all built like farmers, including the women, which tends to be true of people who work on a farm, and there are some people who still seem to fit that type in the city.

Can't spot a cornish person from anyone else at all, ever. 

Which will be a real dissapointment to the cornish separatists, but you look like everyone else in the west country, if we look like anything in particular at all, sorry.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 2, 2006)

Factoring multi -culturalism (sorry I assumed we would ), can't you tell by the way someone acts or dresses?

I remember once being caught out in town and about 100 lads cam down the street...initially I felt Oh fuck we going to get done here, but when they got into vision I felt immediately Ok as I knew they were Cardiff ( although i didn't know them ) just something about their appearnce and the way they dressed told me.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 2, 2006)

I don't think I'm Bristolian enough to be in any way representative. I've lived all my 46 years here, and my mum and dad were born and brought up here, but my dad's family were tradesmen from London going centuries back. My parents are not sociable types so I had a very "nuclear" upbringing.
I believe my maternal grandmother had roots in the highlands.

It would be a real wrench for me to leave the west country. A long-standing dream of mine is to move south-westerly.

I'd say there is very much a parallel with the 'states' east coast / west coast divide ... maybe due to the proximity to the seaside and the cider / ganja  

.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 2, 2006)

Surprised about this e.g. if you went to London people would wear diffeerent clothes, and act differently regardless of accents.

Is there nothing that you could possibly say was a WC trait?


----------



## Dru (Jun 2, 2006)

Talking accents, I was discussing Brissle with a chap who worked in the Oxfam bookshop. He mentioned a time in the war when he met a fellow Bristolian in the Far East. 

"Go on, tell me what part of the city I'm from," says fellow Bristolian.

"...Old Market?" Oxfam bookshop hazards a guess.

"Naaaaooooohhhh! ... Laurence Hill!"

(note for non-Bristolians; these two locations are a few hundred yards apart)

These days, Bristol is indeed a mish-mash, and I'm just a part of the mash. I wwent to Shepton Mallet once. That was scary. No-one seemed to be able to agree on the right number of fingers you should have....


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jun 2, 2006)

I cant tell the difference- in my part of the west country, only the very old have a slight accent, he rest of the locals, just sound like i do. The problems with foreigners moving in i suppose.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2006)

accents are more of an indicator, when i lived in bath, you could tell who was from bath and who was from norton (midsomer) the norton accent was fairly difficult to understand, even for us bathonians down the road


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 2, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Surprised about this e.g. if you went to London people would wear diffeerent clothes, and act differently regardless of accents.
> 
> Is there nothing that you could possibly say was a WC trait?


It was  always a bit of a shock when I visited that there Lunnun and seen the posh clothes - though what with the internet and mail order ..... plus after quite a few years caning it on the rave scene it's all a bit of a blur and I don't seem to notice much outside my own mental projection.

[/man]


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 2, 2006)

Dru said:
			
		

> Talking accents, I was discussing Brissle with a chap who worked in the Oxfam bookshop. He mentioned a time in the war when he met a fellow Bristolian in the Far East.
> 
> "Go on, tell me what part of the city I'm from," says fellow Bristolian.
> 
> ...


I was brought up in a newly built part of a village just outside the bristol boundary and my main cultural influence was radio's 3 and  4 ... so it was a bit of a shock when I went to a comprehensive in Kingswood - I was fairly sure at the time that I could identify several distinct accents. 

.


----------



## Dru (Jun 2, 2006)

I had two groups of nephews and nieces, one which attended Sefton Park School in St Andrew's, and spoke something like RP; and the others down in St Werburghs, who spoke broad(ish) Brissle. Again, the distance involved was small, but I guess there is (or was) a difference between the top-of-the-hill lot and Them Down There.

But then some folks absorb accents, and some don't. I've remained studiedly neutral; my brothers have evolved from Welsh to Lancashire and broad Scottish (in one case, working on a building site and being called 'Blodwen' accelerated the change; Max Boyce to George Formby in two weeks flat  )


----------



## Zaskar (Jun 2, 2006)

When i moved here from reading I was struck by how firendly the people were.

IN the west it is commonplace to strike up random conversations but in reading this is very difficult.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 3, 2006)

A very high percentage of the female population in Bristol are gorgeous.

Fact.


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (Jun 3, 2006)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> IN the west it is commonplace to strike up random conversations but in reading this is very difficult.



I assume you mean Reading rather than reading. This is where capital letters come into their own.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 3, 2006)

gloryhornetgirl said:
			
		

> I assume you mean Reading rather than reading. This is where capital letters come into their own.


The odd comma wouldn't go amiss either  .

(Reading his post is indeed difficult.  )


----------



## thefuse (Jun 6, 2006)

when we moved here 32 years ago my brother said that even the ones who arent wearing smocks look like they are  

apparently loads of people came to devon from greece a long time ago so they look a bit greek down there  

in yeovil you can generally tell if someones local if they are drunk and beating someone else up.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 6, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> A very high percentage of the female population in Bristol are gorgeous.
> 
> Fact.


i would have to agree with that.
are you from bristol? 
pm me your number


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes I'm from Bristol...born and bred, ship shape and Bristol fashion


----------



## thefuse (Jun 6, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Yes I'm from Bristol...born and bred, ship shape and Bristol fashion


cool  
i was kidding about the number btw


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 6, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> cool
> i was kidding about the number btw



Ah, that'd be coz you've seen my piccy somewhere then...good job I'm not in the habit of giving my number out to complete strangers then innit


----------



## thefuse (Jun 6, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Ah, that'd be coz you've seen my piccy somewhere then...good job I'm not in the habit of giving my number out to complete strangers then innit


no i havent seen your pic. i was just being a cheeky chappy.
and youre quite right not giving your number out to total strangers.
that would be mental


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 6, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> no i havent seen your pic. i was just being a cheeky chappy.
> and youre quite right not giving your number out to total strangers.
> that would be mental



I was kidding about the piccy...I also know you were kidding about the number...though if you saw me...


----------



## thefuse (Jun 6, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I was kidding about the piccy...I also know you were kidding about the number...though if you saw me...


 i really want to see a piccy now


----------



## Iam (Jun 6, 2006)

fizzer = fluffly and lovely


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 6, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> i really want to see a piccy now



LOL

<slaps own wrist>

I was gonna say...if you saw me...you would also see a large shadow of a man looming behind me...growling.  

<holds out welcome hand>

Never the less, be good to make yer aquaintence...keep an eye on Ashton Court thread in case you want to meet some of the crew.

Friendly bunch...save a few


----------



## thefuse (Jun 6, 2006)

i'll just create a perfect woman in my mind and think of her as fizzerbird


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 6, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> fizzer = fluffly and lovely



Awwwww thanks hon...hope you are better...you would have loved the picnic mate...we have video footage...MHWUAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 6, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> i'll just create a perfect woman in my mind and think of her as fizzerbird



OOOh we posted simultaneously...I was first though.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 6, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> <holds out welcome hand>
> 
> Never the less, be good to make yer aquaintence...keep an eye on Ashton Court thread in case you want to meet some of the crew.


will do. its been a while since i was there and hopefully im free this year.


----------

